# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 June 2006)

Good evening ladies and gentlemen... well it's that time of the month again. Yes, time to start thinking about which stock is going to outperform in July. It's been a rough couple of months so it's time to put those thinking caps on with a new financial year in front of us! This month's competition looks to be almost certainly taken out by lesm who has achieved an extraordinary return of *365.33%* with *AUM*. Certainly the largest % return we have ever seen in the monthly stock tipping competition.     

The July stock tipping competition is sponored by Otrader portfolio management software. Otrader 4.1 is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, future and CFD traders. The new features in Otrader 4.1 allow you go way beyond your standard excel spread sheets by giving you advanced reporting and trade analysis. Trial it free for 20 days.

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on June 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.*

Good luck to all entrants! 

Don't forget that the entrant with the best average return over June, July and August will will a free copy of Otrader portfolio management software courtesy of Otrader.


----------



## redandgreen (26 June 2006)

eng 
thanks Joe


----------



## 123enen (26 June 2006)

I'll stick with SEN again thanks Joe.


----------



## Bomba (26 June 2006)

BMO thanx


----------



## stockmaster (26 June 2006)

i go for BTX


----------



## IGO4IT (26 June 2006)

EXT pls Joe, Thanks.


----------



## noirua (26 June 2006)

UXA for me Joe, thanks.


----------



## krisbarry (26 June 2006)

LVL, thanks


----------



## son of baglimit (26 June 2006)

lets see - NMS - just for a change


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 June 2006)

JMS thanks


----------



## markrmau (26 June 2006)

bmn for me please.


----------



## BraceFace (26 June 2006)

vpe methinks


----------



## el_ninj0 (26 June 2006)

PNA for me pls joe.


----------



## hypnotic (26 June 2006)

MGX for me please joe

Hpynotic


----------



## scsl (27 June 2006)

MMN

first time for me!   

thanks Joe


----------



## powerkoala (27 June 2006)

imp for me pls


----------



## canny (27 June 2006)

I think you might as well give lesm the 3 monthly prize now as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What an amazing month for AUM. Well done lesm.
I'll reserve my pick until after market close on 30th as usual Joe.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2006)

DIO please Joe.


----------



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

NEO for me thanks Joe Blow

CHEN


----------



## powwww (27 June 2006)

LOD thanks


----------



## Prospector (27 June 2006)

AWE for me again please.  I reckon a prize is in order for anyone in the green this month


----------



## kariba (28 June 2006)

Hi

I'll have AEX thanks

Cheers


----------



## equalizer (28 June 2006)

EVE for July.


----------



## carmo (28 June 2006)

IFL 
Thanks


----------



## FXST01 (28 June 2006)

Best i stick with ARW, im sure they will come back


----------



## Porper (28 June 2006)

Watch out for FAR early next month.Worth a punt on all the wells currently being drilled.Could easily double.Could also easily half.

Far for me please Joe.


----------



## jemma (28 June 2006)

I will take Deep Yellow again - DYL, thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (28 June 2006)

msc please


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 June 2006)

#$%@&*%$ BMX thanks Joe.


----------



## adrianr (28 June 2006)

aru for sure thanks joe


----------



## Profitseeker (28 June 2006)

PGS please Joe.


----------



## Nicks (29 June 2006)

AVO thanks. Its looking for a big jump if Gold starts moving North again, which I think it will.


----------



## Hopeful (29 June 2006)

PCC for me. Probiomics. Can't go wrong - it has to hit a bottom eventually.
Yahoo chart here: http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=PCC.AX&t=3m&l=on&z=l&q=c&c=


----------



## ALFguy (29 June 2006)

*CBH *   please Joe


----------



## imajica (29 June 2006)

ZCO thanx


----------



## RichKid (29 June 2006)

IMA for me please Joe.


----------



## YELNATS (29 June 2006)

MTN again thanks Joe


----------



## doctorj (29 June 2006)

I've certainly got some work to do based on this month's performance.

AVR please.


----------



## jet-r (29 June 2006)

CUO for me please


----------



## NettAssets (29 June 2006)

MAE for me please Joe
John


----------



## MalteseBull (29 June 2006)

*CAZ* 

for me thanks


----------



## Happy (29 June 2006)

BLT


----------



## bvbfan (29 June 2006)

EQN please


----------



## kgee (29 June 2006)

I'll try FCN this month .thanks


----------



## surelle (29 June 2006)

I'll stick with AIM thanks Joe


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 June 2006)

VLL for me please Joe.


----------



## Realist (30 June 2006)

I'll take NLX, 

Nylex Limited, and hope they get taken over. A market cap of $57M yet did $1Billion in revenue 3 years ago.   

get new management, kick some butts, maybe they could turn this dog around.

Purely a punt though


----------



## Knobby22 (30 June 2006)

QAD -Quadrant Iridium


----------



## justjohn (30 June 2006)

MAP Thanks Joe


----------



## The Mint Man (30 June 2006)

UXA and PNA already gooone  
hmm Ill be back!!


----------



## rozella (30 June 2006)

FRI please


----------



## The Mint Man (30 June 2006)

OK gonna go with 
*OGD*


----------



## dutchie (30 June 2006)

G'day Joe

I'll try CIG thanks.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## canny (30 June 2006)

*AUM* please Joe.
Can't find anyone with it already - but if it's already taken, I'll have YGL please. I reckon there's plenty more to come from it.

I find it amusing that each month we are all confident that our own tips are going to rise at least 10% (I'm guessing that's about what most be content with for a month) and so often they don't. I suppose many of them DO, then the tipster sells and the stock goes down, so we dip out again!!
Well, let's see what this month brings.


----------



## clowboy (30 June 2006)

Although it has probally had it's run, ill take PYM thanx Joe


----------



## lesm (30 June 2006)

MMX for me this month, thanks Joe.

Thanks for the congrats, earlier in the thread Canny.

AUM is not taken, so you are ok to run with it. Looks like it may still have some steam left in it and happy to share it around. 

Noted that it had a minor 'gap' on open today.

Good luck in the comp.

Cheers.


----------



## Kipp (30 June 2006)

CPK thanks Joe.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 July 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle up EPR for next month's race.

Many thanks

  yogi

P.S. .... and some others that may do well in July:

       MPO - SSN - DYE - JAG - SAE - BYI - KAR


----------



## The Mint Man (3 July 2006)

should have went EBR again  up 16% today


----------



## StockyBailx (4 July 2006)

I quess its to late to enter into this months competition. But if it wasn't to late I would off went for *TAM *Tanami Gold Mine NL. Bouncing back off the previous market lows after an impressive high surge starting in early April.
Looks well aquiped and strong enough to break resistance and to continue through to August. Also has got me thinking that *AUM* still has a good couple of weeks if not more to impress buyers.
Any way I will keep a eye on *TAM* through out the month, to see how the percentage rates agianst the compatition leaders.

_ Good Luck,_-All the Best and Happy Trading!

Stocky....


----------



## ross100 (9 June 2010)

BUR for me


----------



## ross100 (9 June 2010)

AUT as well


----------



## explod (9 June 2010)

Yep. I'll have APRIL I 2011 thanks Joe


----------



## Agentm (9 June 2010)

i am just going to research which share did well in july 2006 

easy money coming up for me..


----------



## Joe Blow (9 June 2010)

Guess it's time I closed this old thread.


----------

